# Here's what I did this weekend...



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

Got this quilt top done this weekend! It's a Jinny Beyer pattern/kit. It used 130 fabrics and has 585 pieces!! Overall, the main challenge was simply organization.

Don't know how I'll quilt it yet, but I'm excited it's done!


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Oh, how beautiful. That makes me want to learn to quilt.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I love Jenny Beyer's patterns. I am not brave enough to try one. Yours is absolutely beautiful. My Dh would love all that color and contrast!


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

Callie, I've always been afraid to try hers too! But this one wasn't hard. All it takes is organization. All the fabrics are already picked out for you, and it's kind of like a paint-by-number project. Her instructions tell you just where to put things.

My next project is another one of hers. Only this time I've picked the fabrics! So we'll see if it turns out as well.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Wow! That's wonderful. I see more interesting detail the more I look at it. Great job!


----------



## shellmar (Apr 4, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful! I love the colors.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I've never heard of that quilter. I love the quilt. You know me and the Optical in a quilt design.

I really like that, and may have to check it out on the internet.

One weekend... what else got done? How many peanut butter & jelly sandwiches for the family? 

I love it.

Angie


----------



## ai731 (Sep 11, 2007)

It's beautiful! I love it! Great work!

Jan


----------



## ai731 (Sep 11, 2007)

Callieslamb said:


> My Dh would love all that color and contrast!


So would mine. Once I get better at quilting, I'd like to make him a brightly-coloured Snail's Trail quilt one day, because he also really likes spiral patterns.

Jan


----------



## Colorado (Aug 19, 2005)

Beautiful and so colorful


----------



## jokey (Aug 17, 2005)

That is Beautiful. Great Job!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

WOW WOW WOW !!!!
THAT IS BEAUTIFUL !!!!!!!!!
bopeep


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

that is absolutely beautiful! I hope and pray that one day I can make a quilt that looks half that good!


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

That's beautiful. It gives an impression of being woven. Great job!


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

AngieM2 said:


> One weekend... what else got done? How many peanut butter & jelly sandwiches for the family?
> 
> I love it.
> 
> Angie


Not too bad, actually. Made lunch/dinner Fri & Sat. nights, Sun. was KFC. Also mowed the front & back yard on Sunday, tidied up the yard & watched kids Sat. I think there was at least one trip shopping in there too!

Google 'Jinny Beyer' or try jinnybeyer.com....but here's the warning! Don't blame me for where it leads you!!!

Enabler2


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Uh oh! I looked.

Enabler 1


----------



## amylou62 (Jul 14, 2008)

That is beautiful!!!


----------



## notenoughtime (Aug 13, 2007)

Your quilt is beautiful. I love the 3D look and I showed my whole brood this and they all loved it. My dd even said 'I loved to do that" lol she doesn't even know how to sew a button on. She's never liked to sew.


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Sigh...ok enabler 2...you and enabler 1 just don't know when to quit,do you? That quilt is absolutely stunning!! I, of course, amd going to HAVE to check into the designer..sigh. I NEED MORE SEWING TIME!!!!


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Wow I really like the gradations of the colors, very beautiful!


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Oh wow...that is really cool!


----------

